# SW Interior Flat Paint



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

BMAN said:


> Promar 200 flat sucks but the eggshell is great.


I'd be inclined to say the opposite. 

I hope that clears everyhing up.:laughing:


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

sttryffe said:


> Any body else have an opinion on classic 99? How does it compare to the promar 200/400 line? Thanks!


99 goes on and works just fine. It's guarantee is less than the others and it's cheaper.



200 is forgiving and easy to touch-up.


----------



## jayybird77 (Feb 10, 2007)

I love the SW Super, it is about all we use. Most of work is for designers. I have used it all, 200, 400, classic 99, super but never Duration. All is good for the right job except 99, it sucks and the guy was out of Super that day and told me it was great and near as good as the SP :furious:


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

how about SW sure scrub. I have been using alot of this and love it.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Richard said:


> I typically use Promar 200 or 200xp. It's not SW's top product, but it is reliable.
> 
> Since I use 99% SW paints, I like certain products exclusively for specific things. Basically, I'm picky. For example, I typically use duration for interior and exterior big surfaces. I like superpaint for exterior trim. I don't use much cashmere. I like the promar line for flats or lesser quality jobs....and a mix of all the other paints they offer for more specific applications.


How has that xp worked out for you?


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

Im a SW guy, was using tinted masonry primer and duration home matte on new plaster, then I found Aura by BM. Self priming, any color (the darker the better) two coats/done. touch ups awesome, I dont even need to precicely cut the second coat in, I just "wash" it close, and it blends. Total uniform wall/color. I didnt want to try it but I did, and was sold. Two coats, (self priming) done.


----------



## donnag16 (Jan 17, 2008)

:clap:I worked for a company for 11 years and the only flat paint we used was masterhide flat it covers better than promar 200 or 400. And it is self priming for those who want one coat deal.


----------



## SHAWNPAINTS (Dec 13, 2006)

Anyone here hear of F&H?


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

Durations matt should be called satin or low luster, it is not a matt imo, i cant beleive the shine it has.

Ive been a fan of the cashmere line, 

Probally be trying porter paints here very soon, Im tired of sw always having a price increase, and new people that dont know anything about paint behind the counters.


----------



## sjm (Sep 15, 2006)

SHAWNPAINTS said:


> Anyone here hear of F&H?


 
Yes,It is now called Haley Paint company,use it alot..like their all-grip semi trim and masterscrubs= to duration..plus they carry BM.Only problem is they are few and far between in my area,SW at every corner but I am loyal to BM and Haley paints so worth the xtra drive time.


----------

